# Quick aeropress with mignon, no dosing or scales - any tips?



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

For a little while I'll be using my mignon grinder just with my aeropress.

I'd like to be able to make a good aeropress americano style coffee without dosing the beans or using any scales if possible.

So basically I want to grind straight in to the aeropress itself.

Is there anyone doing this so unscientificaly too? Perhaps a reasonable rule of thumb is a set length of time grinding on the mignon or perhaps some visible way of knowing how much to grind.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

You could set the timer to produce 15-16g and then using the inverted method add a small amount of water, strir, then top up to 1cm below top, stir again, screw on pre-soaked filter, leave to brew and plunge into mug.

Thats how I'd do it, but i guess youd still have to weigh in the first instance to set the timer. And dont let the hopper get too empty.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Robbo - I'll get some scales then looks like I can't avoid that anyway.

This morning I'll just try and guess - taking grinds in to the office in a container, 2 drinks worth.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

the scoop that comes with the aeropress holds roughly 11g when flat, so 2 of these per brew


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

When I first started I used to grind 2 scoops worth of beans, grind and add them, then fill almost to the top.

Using the scoop to measure out beans is hardly taxing so that would be my suggestion.

But then using scales is so little more hassle I'd just end up doing that haha


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

That's dosing though isn't it. I.e. I'd have to just put those beans my mignon hopper and grind all of them. I like to keep the hopper full of beans so I don't have to keep refilling it every time.

What would a measure worth of beans look like when ground in that same measure - perhaps half of it? Just realised of course I can try this myself


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Kenny

Any kitchen scales at all will give you an indication whilst you await some 0.1g scales from ebay or similar (or a quick trip to any kitchenwares shop for something like a salter scale that weighs up to 500g in 0.1g increments, less than £8 from Asda Living)

Rounding to the nearest 1g/5g on any scales, whilst not ideal, will at least offer some form of repeatability?

John


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice one John, makes sense. I've actually forked out for some decent scales. All the gear no idea me, habit of a lifetime


----------

